# Soo worried.



## TanithHH (Jan 5, 2013)

Sometimes I check my mice when they are asleep in their nest if I haven't seen them out at all, just to check.  They are never disturbed, just peek out and then go back to sleep. The reason I'm saying this is because Alberta my pink-eyed white often has her eyes half-open when I wake her up, and then if I happen to disturb her more she wakes up properly. The others do this too. I guess she is just half-asleep or something. But today I hadn't seen her out at all, so I just checked on them and she had one eye completely open and the other completely closed. :? I have also heard lots of squeaking lately so I wonder if she is being bullied? Should I separate her with one of the quieter ones? Could this be the problem? Or am I just being paranoid? :shock: 
Why would she have one eye closed? I'll check again when I get home to see if that is still the case. Just ever so worried!!! please help!  
Thanks in advance, 
Tanith


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

well the closed eye could be simple- you might want to wash it out for her with a bit of saline. i'd try that before you get too upset. hopefully just a little bit of something in there she can;t get out on her own. then see if it happens again, and then decide if it's more serious and what might be happening. good luck!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

I am thinking the squeaking you are hearing may be wheezing or something to do with a respiratory infection. Have you even seen them fighting? If they are not fighting than the mouse really shouldn't be squeaking.


----------



## TanithHH (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes I have seen them chasing each other, that is the only time they are squeaking. I went ahead and separated her and one who I knew was being bullied by the others (not by Alberta) and I haven't heard anything since. And she must have just had something in her eye because they look fine now. I think I had two separate problems at the same time! Thank you for the help. Should I keep Alberta and Avatar (yes I know, weird name) separated? I have a large enough spare cage which they can stay in so that no bullying can go on. 
Thank you


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

As long as none of them does are alone, you should be fine. If you do have lone does, introduce the ones that you think might cope the best... you have 4 does right? I am not sure if I'm following your story right.

When you see them "fighting", just remember if there's no blood, they are just working things out.


----------

